# Wooden clock (old plans) "The Chapter"



## Bear Stone (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone

Back in the late 1980's I saw an article in Woodworker magazine on wooden clocks. One of them was a beautiful skeleton wall clock with a large grass hopper escape wheel mounted centraly at the top of the frame. The clock was called "The Chapter"

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone remember this clock? I would really like to find the mag issue that did the article on the clock or maybe even find out if plans to build it are still available.

Hopefuly

Steve


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve, I'd recommend also checking with the magazine editors to see if they have any archives you can search for the article. I'm sure someone will eventually pop up that knows which specific project article you are referring to, but I've found the magazines fairly responsive, especially if you can remember details like the name of the project.


----------



## Ogg1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the Fine woodworking clock Jan/Feb 1986. Mags tend to follow each other, so this may be a start.


----------



## Bear Stone (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Ogg1

Thanks for your reply. Are you saying you have the clock called the Chapter and that the article on it was in the Jan/Feb '86 issue of Woodworker?

Regards

Steve


----------



## Ogg1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bear Stone said:


> Hi Ogg1
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Are you saying you have the clock called the Chapter and that the article on it was in the Jan/Feb '86 issue of Woodworker?
> 
> ...


Sorry Bear Stone, I just looked at the article, it was not called The Chapter. My mistake


----------



## Bear Stone (Apr 3, 2011)

That's ok. Thanks for letting me know anyway. I contacted the editor of the magazine, but unfortunately several copies are missing from their archive so they were unable to help me. 
I seem to remember the magazine in question had a picture of a rocking horse together with it's maker on the front cover. I hope to find it eventually.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Ogg1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Give me the issue number and month and I will check my stash of books.


----------



## Bear Stone (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats great thanks. Will have that info for you in a day or so.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Bear Stone (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi again,

I believe the mag issue was October 1994. Hope you can help.

Regards

Steve


----------

